# Flatheads in Delaware lake/alum creek/whetstone creek



## Kmurfield (Aug 22, 2021)

I’ve fished for cats a lot over the years in the Delaware/morrow county area but only ever got channels trying to get into flatheads and wondering if anyone has ever had success in these bodies of water? I know Hoover the scioto and knox lake are known for them in the general area as well.


----------

